# comp calvus suggestion



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

I am looking to get two groups of 6 each. The fish will be around 1 inch. Definitely want to have the whites. What other group will look the best with them?

Also what substrate will bring out the best color?

They'll go into a 46g (3ft) with some juvie cyps and N. brevis. How long will they get too big? I am building a 90g for them now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I would be concrened about them corss breeding. Starting at 1 inch you would probalbly have a good 6-8 months in the 3ft tank (they grow soooo slowly), but once they are adult sized two groups of 6 will be too much for a 4ft 90g (better would be a 6fter, but there is still the hybridizing issue.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

To be honest I am not sure I follow what you are asking but my best guess at an answer is.......
I would suggest only one type of Altolamp for this size (and considerably bigger), only one male will do well (removing the other males when they start to be bullied is usual) and they hybridize I hear. Not too sure that the bigger types will be happy long term so maybe a dwarf type would be better but then they can be more aggressive to each other. Hmm not sure really which one to recommend.
Edited in. The answer above seems better than mine but arrived as I typed I think it was not there when I started. :lol: )


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry I didn't explain my thinking clearly. They grow so slowly that's why I want 2 groups and decide later. I want a full tank now then thin out later. I can go with the WC route but I like growing out fish too. So what would be the best looking comp/calvus fry combination?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

zcfish said:


> So what would be the best looking comp/calvus fry combination?


I am assuming you mean which two species look good in the same tank rather than which two species crossing to produce the most attractive hybrid fry.

One thing to think about in choosing the species for your tank would be what color substrate are you planning. Black calvus look way better over a dark substrate, while the white variant looks better over a very light substrate. The Comps are more similarly colored between the variants so I would pick the calvus species first (based on your substrate choice) then we can look at a comp to go with it (for now).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The cyps will outgrow the tank first. How big are they now? If they are really small, you've got maybe 3 months.

Also julies don't like to be moved once they pair.


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

Cyps are between 2 and 2.5 inches they are chasing each other all day already and males are coloring up quite dark while doing it. Absolutely love them! I have some fake plants in the middle kind of breaking up into 2 territories. I wouldn't be surprised to see some females holding in a month or two. I think I have 7 males 4 females.

No julies just some N. brevis. and one female Xeno Bath. Isanga.

Again the thinking is to get some calvus or comp for the 90g eventually only one group but right now I am not sure which ones I like so getting two groups to grow out. Definitely getting white calvus. Question is whether calvus inkfin or yellow comp which one would look best with the group for now.

Also thinking about getting some gobies eventually. or maybe a male for the xeno. Too many choices!!! :-? :-?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have Cyprichromis leptosoma Utinta, Altolamprologus compressiceps "Lufubu", Enantiopus sp. Kilesa in a 90 gallon. Only the cyps are full grown.
That seems plenty for me in a 90, let alone a smaller tank, and my kilesa and compressiceps are not adults yet.
I'd keep it simple if I were you. If you want more than three kinds of fish, I'd say, get another tank. By the way, I have 6 comps, 7 kilesa and about 12 cyps.


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

here's picture of the tank.










punman. eventually i'll have 11 cyps, a trio of calvus/comp, a few shellies and xeno or gobies. so maybe one more specie than your tank. Hopefully that will work.

punman, is the "lufubu" the same as comp red fin or fire fin? does it have really red fins?


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Whites look best or "whitest" over white rock and substrate, thin kwhite sand and holey rock although play sand and holey rock seem to produce the same results. Also if you keep many of them, more than 2 female altos of any kind, you will have a black colored White Calvus male no matter what.

That being said, If I were going to mix comps with Calvus, I wouldn't do it in a 46 unless they were very small and there was no risk that they would become sexually mature in the 46. Not because of hybridization but more because of aggression. I keep 1m/4fm Whites in a 46 Bow with 5 similis and one buescheri. Granted my Whites are full grown with the male at 6 inches and his girls a couple inches smaller. Whites tend to be more passive when mixing as I had a gold head comp female in their for a couple months in an emergency separation from another tank. He tolerated her but never spawned her even though she laid eggs twice.

As for aesthetic mixing, jus my opinion, but I think that Calvus and comps are great fish. However, when kept together Calvus make comps look like mutant Calvus instead of the bold dinosaur fish they're supposed to look like. Maybe consider keeping a trio of wild red fin (True Red fin) comps in the 46 and then colonizing the 90 with your cyps and 8 white Calvus, 2m 6fm. Get your xeno a mate and, with your cyps out of the 46, add a pair of gobies.

I hope 2 cents was all you needed to make a buck!


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

The"lufubu" is the same as comp red fin. Mine are still inch to 1.5 inchesso the fin is not showing much yet. Fish is yellowish in colour with a touch of red on side fins.


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

If I just get one specie, for example white calvus, how many can I get, for the 90 gallon tank. Would 8 work regardless of the eventual male/female ratio? How about 10? I read calvus are a little mellower compare to comps.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

People have trouble with more than one male per tank. So however many you get, the fish will let you know who has to leave, LOL!


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree with Dj, they will let you know. I keep 2 males in a 100. The best way to encourage multiple males is multiple territories and introducing them all at the same time. I have also found that different sized territories promote a pecking order amongst Alto males. For example, One large rock pile/area populated with the majority of breeding caves/shells and another territory/rock pile separated from the larger with only 2 breeding caves/shells. This way the dominant male will only "fight" to preserve his superior territory and will not grow "Jealous"(for lack of a better word) of the inferior territory. The smaller and less dominant male will rarely be allowed to breed or even be accepted by roaming females but he'll get one from time to time.

I have, never tried more than 2 males though, unless of course they were juvis.

As far as "Mellow" goes I think it depends on the variant. For what it's worth, white Calvus do seem to be quite mellow and more tolerant than congo blacks (who are, overall, still mellow). I think Calvus control Harems a bit better, that is with less aggression, than do Comps but they're all pretty mellow fish. You've just got to take great care when trying to keep multiple males. I wouldn't try it in anything less than a 65 so I think you're good there.

2 males and 8 females may be a bit much. I have found (I have also tried to throw tons of females at my males just to see what polygamy's limit was) that 4 females works great and 5 can be done but once I moved it up to 6, numbers 5 and 6 began to be rejected and beat up by the dominant female/s. As a matter of fact My white colony with a male who controlled 5 females had the dom female just chase number 5 right out of the tank. dried up on my floor like a $50 potato chip! I would start with 8 and hope for 2 males (Very likely)


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You can always keep Altos in a colony, you just need enough of them to spread out the aggression. For a 4', 90 gallon aquarium you'll need 15-20 calvus to keep them in this manner. If you're going to do it in that 46 gallon you can do a max of 12 altos, but you won't have room for much else.

I've kept colonies of both calvus and comps, its worked out quite well for me. Lots of breeding and lots of interesting interaction, if you keep a colony you get to witness the amusing Alto-dogpile. I'd be happy to answer any questions regarding a set up of this type.


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

If I either keep 8 or 16 in the 90g tank would I still be able to keep the brevis? Breeding is not a priority and all of them will go in the tank at the same time. And what is the amusing alto-dogpile?

Thanks for the great help!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You can probably keep the brevis, but you won't have any fry. You'll need more than 8 Altos in a 90 gallon or it won't workout long term, if you keep them in a colony you'll have to keep them in greater numbers like Tropheus and mbuna.

When you have a large number of Altos in a small tank, they all rush one another, and then they all turn their scales out in defense. It looks hilarious, because there usually isn't an attacker so they all just press their scales out at one another in a strange sort of atlo-dogpile.

Makes me laugh every time it happens.


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

The deal is actually gone for now. :-? Waited too long.

However the good news is I find one of my cyps is holding today. Will the brevis (adults) eat the fry? Do they start swimming in mid water as soon as they come out or hide in the rocks?


----------

